# am i able to bend my plastic enough to fit 30s ?



## lukan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

i have 30 moto monsters and 2.5 spacers and am willing to cut and bend as much plastic as i can just wondering if anybody has fit 30s on a stock quad and or if its possible:thinking:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well first of all, what type of quad is it? And second, I don't know if it can be done on any stock quad, you might at the very least need spring spacers.


----------



## lukan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

its a 2010 brute and also are lift kits simple?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

2in bracket lifts are very simple just unbolt shocks bolt on brackets then rebolt shocks and prices are pretty cheap for them you will need one for the 30's and then maybe some slight bending.. i dont see 30's going on a stock lift


----------



## lukan12 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks a lot guess ill have to spend some more money haha but really appreciate the feed back thanks


----------

